# Humarock Shepherds



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Does anyone have any opinion on this breeder? Thx


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

I cannot endorse them because I do not personally know them . However, after viewing some of their puppy videos it is apparent that they put a great deal of work into providing the pups with great foundation work, which is more than I can say for most breeders.

If I was looking for a healthy pup I would certainly put this kennel on my list and visit the location and see the pups in person.

Consider calling them and asking for some references, good luck.


Kim


----------



## ilovemygsd (Feb 28, 2011)

*Breeder*

Hello everyone,

I am considering getting a GSD and I wanted to get your feedback regarding a breeder. The breeder is Wolfgang Haus in San Antono, Texas. Any feedback and suggestions are greatly appreciated!:grin2:


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

ilovemygsd, you should start your own post, instead of posting on someone else's post. :wink2:


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

ilovemygsd said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am considering getting a GSD and I wanted to get your feedback regarding a breeder. The breeder is Wolfgang Haus in San Antono, Texas. Any feedback and suggestions are greatly appreciated!:grin2:


I would stay as far as as possible. There are much better breeders in Texas. Try Germelhaus.


----------

